# Are those Creosote eating logs for real?



## BobUrban (Oct 18, 2011)

I am guessing they are just a gimmick but does anyone know anything about the creosote removing logs that you can buy like the logs in a bag that you see at Wally world, etc?? Just looking for opinions and experience with them.  

Thanks -


----------



## shawneyboy (Oct 19, 2011)

Some people here use a spray on creosote build up remover thing.  Someone will, I am sure, chime in soon with a pic.......

Shawn


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Oct 19, 2011)

I stopped at Menards today to look at their River Rock and see how much stock they had of Selkirk Supervent chimney pipe.  Browsing through the wood burner/fireplace aisle, I noticed a bunch of different creosote removal products.  I wonder about stuff like this myself.


----------



## fossil (Oct 19, 2011)

I've been around here a while, and I've never heard that those things do anything beyond costing you money.  Did you try a search on the site?  Maybe the things have some real devotees, I dunno.  Rick


----------



## Trktrd (Oct 19, 2011)

Creosote "Eating" Log ?? Anything that eats subsequently goes to the bathroom.... NOT IN MY STOVE !


----------



## leeave96 (Oct 19, 2011)

I think some of these creosote logs, etc., will make some of the creosote dry and powdery, but you would still need to sweep all this stuff out.

Do a search on creosote remover and you will find some interesting reading.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## maverick06 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have used the powered stuff you spray into the chimney. It did a good job getting the creosote very dry and powdery. it was starting to get a bit  glazed, i think (bad wood burned by a bad operator, me). 

Didnt make it dissapear. otherwise no one would bother sweeping. 

Now if I could only clean the chimney with my leaf blower, like the pellet guys do....


----------



## Pagey (Oct 19, 2011)

The logs may have a somewhat useful purpose, but keep in mind they are NOT a substitute for manual inspect and sweeping of your flue.  If you have "glaze" or the thick, tar-like creosote, the logs (and other products/chemicals) can be used to turn that type of creosote into something drier and powdery-like for easier sweeping.  But they, alone, are not designed to replace manual brushing.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 19, 2011)

Pagey said:
			
		

> The logs may have a somewhat useful purpose, but keep in mind they are NOT a substitute for manual inspect and sweeping of your flue.  If you have "glaze" or the thick, tar-like creosote, the logs (and other products/chemicals) can be used to turn that type of creosote into something drier and powdery-like for easier sweeping.  But they, alone, are not designed to replace manual brushing.



This seems to be the general consensus . . . there are a few folks who are avid fans, but my own feeling is that it is far easier and cheaper to burn seasoned wood, burn at the proper temps and just sweep your chimney when needed.


----------



## PA Fire Bug (Oct 20, 2011)

I've heard that throwing a handful of table salt on hot coals will help reduce creosote build up.  I've done this a couple of times but don't know if it actually works.  I bought two chimney cleaning logs but haven't used them yet.  I'm planning to use them once it is cold enough for continuous burning.  I had a lot of loose build up last year after fall that would making noises in the stove pipe when lighting a new fire.  I cleaned out the stove pipes and chimney last spring and again over Christmas vacation.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 20, 2011)

Well since some folks don't start out of the gate three years ahead with seasoned wood, some people have used this item successfully about a week before sweeping to loosen up problematic creasote.   

I'm not naming names.  ;-)


----------



## Pagey (Oct 20, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Well since some folks don't start out of the gate three years ahead with seasoned wood, some people have used this item successfully about a week before sweeping to loosen up problematic creasote.
> 
> I'm not naming names.  ;-)



OMG, and poor Dennis isn't even here to defend himself!*    

* clearly I jest


----------



## oilstinks (Oct 20, 2011)

I use it the day before sweep and it makes it dry and peel like paint peel. Makes it brush a lot better but dosent make it disappear. I guess some could fall down but it does work to help dry it out.


----------



## doug60 (Oct 22, 2011)

I use  TSP one Paint  can  cap  every week on  the hot coals.
I believe its the same ingredient in the creosote logs. One box from  home  depot /  lowes  lasts all year plus.
It turns the  creosote into crusty  dust , makes cleaning the  flue a lot easier.


----------



## pen (Oct 22, 2011)

If it were me and I still had my terracotta lined masonry chimney, I'd be tempted to view the chimney about the time I wanted to sweep, use one, then reinspect before cleaning to see if there is any obvious difference.  I cleaned that chimney and ones like it enough times that I could have told if it helped.  Now that I think of it, I'm mad I didn't think to try one back then just for the fun of it.  Course, that was mostly pre-hearth.com 

However, burning the same wood and in the same fashion, the SS liner I have now never gets anything in it that doesn't doesn't come right off w/ one or 2 passes w/ the brush. 

In other words, if I were to try one I don't see what I'd gain even if the thing works.  I vote for waiting until you have something to be concerned about before blowing the couple of bux or else you won't know if it's money well spent or not either.

If you do this, please report back of course!

pen


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 24, 2011)

Call me old-fashioned or just plain cheap . . . but I think I'll keep the salt for the french fries and the fancy chemicals for the labs . . . just wood, paper and the odd cardboard box (well and Super Cedars) go into my woodstove . . . no potatoe peelings, beer cans or any other whacky things to keep my chimney creosote free . . . as I said . . . probably just a whacked out Mainer here.


----------



## Battenkiller (Oct 24, 2011)

Trktrd said:
			
		

> Creosote "Eating" Log ?? Anything that eats subsequently goes to the bathroom.... NOT IN MY STOVE !



Right.  I already get a pile of "flue poo" on the bottom at my cleanout door every spring.


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 25, 2011)

I got a big box of these for cheap off of eBay.

Still learning some with stove so just want to make sure I don't create any of the glazed creosote.  My wood moisturee typically measures out at around 9-12% so it seems more than adequately dry.  Peace of mind I guess using the Rutland product and also trying to teach my dad the EPA ways.  Some habits are hard to break since he has burned in smoke dragon for 40+ years.

Sorry.. wasn't expecting the graphic to come in that large.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 26, 2011)

9-12%???? Is that a typo?


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 26, 2011)

That's what my moisture meter says on 1-2 year old fir.  

The soft woods do dry a lot a faster don't they?

Maybe it's wrong but the wood burns really well.  I'd imagine margin of error on meter is +/- 3 to 5%.  I did test it on some fresh fallen fir and it registered around 28-30% on that.

 Area has very low humidity and is often very windy as well during the summer.  Lots of wind power generated in Kittitas Co.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 26, 2011)

Treacherous said:
			
		

> That's what my moisture meter says on 1-2 year old fir.
> 
> The soft woods do dry a lot a faster don't they?
> 
> ...


I shoulda looked at your location before posting. Of course you are burning fir! That explains it. Still seems low, but not like if you told me it was 9% Oak.


----------



## pen (Oct 26, 2011)

Did you look down this pipe yet?  Take a pic and share it.

pen


----------



## treehackers (Nov 6, 2011)

doug60 said:
			
		

> I use  TSP one Paint  can  cap  every week on  the hot coals.
> I believe its the same ingredient in the creosote logs. One box from  home  depot /  lowes  lasts all year plus.
> It turns the  creosote into crusty  dust , makes cleaning the  flue a lot easier.




I've heard the same with TSP but use one table spoon full on the coals


----------



## ScotO (Nov 6, 2011)

aroth said:
			
		

> I've heard that throwing a handful of table salt on hot coals will help reduce creosote build up.  I've done this a couple of times but don't know if it actually works.  I bought two chimney cleaning logs but haven't used them yet.  I'm planning to use them once it is cold enough for continuous burning.  I had a lot of loose build up last year after fall that would making noises in the stove pipe when lighting a new fire.  I cleaned out the stove pipes and chimney last spring and again over Christmas vacation.  Better safe than sorry.


I don't think you want to put salt in your woodstove, I think it can be corrosive to the stainless steel flue......


----------



## clemsonfor (Nov 9, 2012)

Just found this thread as pinned.

I was going to start a topic on this but i will revive a dead thread. My neighbor burns in a smoke dragon. He burns more seasoned wood than most but still usually only 1 yr split oak although it may be dead for years before he splits it. some wood is split n burned relitivly soon.

He has an older buck stove maybe 10-20 years old maybe older?? I asked about cleaning his chimney and he says he just uses those "croesote sweeping logs" the stuff turns powdery and falls out. I was like WHAT, he burns 24/7 and always has smoke pouring out!  I think i asked the question after i was outside one night as was eiither looking at his chimney or heard something and looked out to see a glowing glob of crosote fly out and audibly (spelling??) heard it bounce on the roof and come to a stop somewhere then quit glowing. Iwatched it for a minute more to maker sure his house wasent going to burst into flames!


----------



## Gark (Nov 10, 2012)

I did see some benefit from the manganese-based spray products (ACS or Rutland) back when burning a smoke dragon through the clay-lined flue. It had to be used heavily and religiously along with hot, high throughput fires and sort of changed the glazed creosote to something more brittle or flakey for easier removal by brushing. The ACS logs also rely on manganese but cannot get the upper flue to the required 300 degrees needed to activate the chemical reaction. The danger with these things is that the user may think that they are a substitute for brushing (definitely wrong). Now with an EPA Stove, SS lined flue and dry wood (burned hot) these pruducts are a waste of money.


----------

